# Happy Fathers Day



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

To all you guys who are Dads, will be Dads, are Granddads, would like to be Dads and those who are Dads by proxy.

Happy Fathers Day.

As much as us wives complain about you, or the kids don't listen to you, or it seems like the whole world is out to get you,

You are needed. (And not just to get the lid off the pickles)

So enjoy the day.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you very much! My son does not recognize this as a holiday


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy father's day all you papa's out there


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the recognition...and we are only allowed this one day, the rest of the year is work and pay the bills...I have accepted it.

...Ralph


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you very much girls.


----------

